# Monster Gym in Cheshunt - Any good?



## Ulsteredz (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm returning to training after a loooong lay off and I'm looking for a decent gym. I've looked on the net and have come across Monster Gym. The place is huge with masses of eqipment. I live and work in SW London but I'm prepared to make the trek if it's as good as it sounds (there's not so much choice south of the river!). So, is there anyone here who uses the gym and would recommend it? And if so, could you answer some of my questions:

1. I would be training from around 7pm. Is it too busy at this time? Do you have to wait too long for equipment?

2. Do they have an induction program? Is it mandatory?

3. Does it have a great, friendly atmosphere?

4. And finally, do they have changing facilities (not mentioned on website)?

Kind Regards.


----------



## Gtiracer (Jun 16, 2007)

I would suggest giving them a call buddy, doesnt sound as though anyone on here has the info your after.

you'll soon tell after the first intial phone call if they sound like a bunch of tossers or a likeable lot, or if not just try an induction and if people are friendly enough, youll soon get talking to them, but beware, more talking means less training!


----------

